# navigation light boxes



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone remember when they changed the nav light boxes from red and green to the black background?


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

I think it was 1972-3. I'm aware of this when painting ships about this period! It seems that some leeway was given to allow time for the change over. However I can't find any text about it. It was matt black to kill any reflections.

Steve


----------



## artysan (Mar 13, 2008)

correct- Black matt screens came into effect with colregs 1972 appendix 1 section 5 refers


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info lads .

Bill


----------

